# honeyd installationsprpbleme



## Voggi (4. November 2004)

Hallo,
heute hab ich mir erst mal auf mienem SuSE REchner honeyd installiert. Da waren die Probleme noch einfach zu lösen. Jetz bin ich gerade dabei es auf meinem RedHat Rechner zu installieren. Als erstes hab ich mal alle Sachen, die es haben wollte installiert (libdnet, libpcap und libevent). Hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert. Wie ich dann mit der honeyd installation weitermachen wollte sagte er mir dann, dass er eine neuere Version von libdnet will, obwohl ich schon de neueste drauf hab. Auf http://www.honeyd.org hab ich dann gelesen, dass man die 0.8 verwenden soll. Gut, hab ich auch gemacht. Dann wieder honeyd probiert. Wieder das Selbe. Also nochmal zu http://www.honeyd.org. Da habe ich dann gelesen, dass man es mit Idconfig /usr/local/lib versuchen solle. Hab ich gemacht. Und siehe da, es ging. Wie er mit configure fertig war, hab ich dann mit make weitergemacht.  Das Resultat:

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I./ -I./compat         -I/usr/include/python1.5 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include    -O2 -Wall -g -DPATH_HONEYDINCLUDE="\"/usr/local/include/honeyd\""    -DPATH_HONEYDDATA="\"/usr/local/share/honeyd\""         -DPATH_HONEYDLIB="\"/usr/local/lib/honeyd\""   -DHONEYD_PLUGINS_DECLARE=""      -DHONEYD_PLUGINS="" -c honeyd.c
In file included from honeyd.c:73:
honeyd.h:276: field `idseq' has incomplete type
honeyd.h:277: confused by earlier errors, bailing out
make: *** [honeyd.o] Fehler 1

So, und jetz komm ich nicht mehr weiter. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## TanTe (24. November 2004)

honeyd.h:276: field `idseq' has incomplete type
  honeyd.h:277: confused by earlier errors, bailing out

 Das bedeutet das der Fehler weiter richtung Anfang zu suchen ist.
 Mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nicht sagen.

 Kennst du das Programm Ding fuer Linux?


----------



## Taubenschreck (25. November 2004)

Soll das jetzt ein Vorwurf sein, dass ich nicht richtig Englisch kann, oder so?


----------

